
The Moral and Ethical Rot at Mark Zuckerberg and Sheryl Sandberg’s Facebook - kaboro
https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/post-partisan/wp/2018/11/15/the-moral-and-ethical-rot-at-mark-zuckerberg-and-sheryl-sandbergs-facebook/
======
siberianbear
The tone of this article seems like the writer really has an axe to grind. And
several of her points are not clearly morally correct.

I personally believe that the Holocaust happened, but if some clown wants to
claim it is on Facebook or somewhere else, I'm in favor of supporting his
right to do so. I care about free speech much more than I care about people
being offended.

